# Transfert d'achat



## Le Baron (14 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Voici mon soucis il m'est impossible de transférer mes achats de mon ATV sur mon Imac.

Je click droit sur appletv - transférer les achats et cela se synchronise puis..... rien !!

Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur merci d'avance 

Le Baron


----------



## tysell29 (14 Mars 2010)

Je viens de faire un test avec le gratuit de la semaine . Aucun problème avec ma version de Itunes 9.0.2 .
Juste pour faire avancer , tes achats sont-ils bien présent(s) sur l 'ATV?. 

steph.


----------



## Le Baron (14 Mars 2010)

Oui il y a bien mes achats dans musique sur l Apple tv merci le baron


----------



## tysell29 (16 Mars 2010)

Salut,

http://wiki.atvflash.com/index.php?title=Restore_Stored_Media

Steph.


----------



## Le Baron (17 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Super merci j'était justement en train de regarder via le ssh mais je ne voyais pas dans les profonde entrailles de l'Apple TV je ne passais pas par le bon protocole (ftp)  !!

Merci 

Bonne journée 

Le Baron 

P.S. Cela dit j'ai contacté le SAV d'Apple et il mon répondu qu'ils cherchaient une solution et quand attendant ils me créditait de 2 morceau de mon choix sur l'iTunes store :rateau:


----------

